# Biting or Playing?



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Buddy likes to nibble on our finger nails and we never thought anything aout it. Our last rat Oz did this. But here recently he started nibbling a little harder and would try to pull our fingers into the cage. 

If we pulled our fingers away he would hop back into his cage and hop back out. He would do this several times.

Is he playing?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably. Or he wants you to come cuddle in the cage with him.

If he's biting too hard, squeak at him so he knows he's being too rough.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

How do I squeak?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If he's ever squeaked at you or something else try to mimic that, else, a high eek should at least startle him to let you go.

My boys also respond to 'no.' When it's said firmly.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok he hasnt squeaked but one of our other boys has and I dont think I can mimic that but I can eek.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

How do we stop the nipping/biting?Mines doing the same.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Leiren - in what situation does your rat "bite"?


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Like he'll come up to me and sniff my hand then nipple on it then run off lmao.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That's just testing you  He's not biting or anything.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

My newest girl does the same thing. She has never bitten down hard or anything but whenever she does I play mama rat and eep at her to let her know I don't like her using her teeth on me for anything other than grooming. 

I agree with Night here, sounds to me like she is just testing.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

haha its annoying either way.because i can never catch him after he runs away.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

wow great timing on this thread.. I was just going to post a new topic asking this very question. I have three new young males (I have had rats for abt 4 yrs now).. anyway these new rats I have had about 3 weeks now and they are getting where they likeot come out and even be held. BUT one of them does do exactly what is beign stated here. I wil put my hands at the open door he wil grab my finger where I can feel his teeth (tooth) but never more then a slight pressure. I mean heck he can or coudl put a hole in my finger at that point but I have let him keep sniffing my hand and he will do that little nibble bit serveral different places. I have washed my hands to se if that makes him stop but does nto seem to be any change still puts his mouth on my fingers.. 

Keep werid as I feel i am getting set up <g> but as stated he has never done more thena slight pressure never even close to breaking skin..

Ok .. some of you say he is testig me.. What for? I mean what kind of test? To see if i draw back my hand?? How can you break them I doubt I can eek or squeak <g> but what I did do it take my other finger and gently bop him in the nose he jumped back and then just came back to doit again.. it almost seems like playing .. I have had 3 other rats and they never did this little game


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I bet you hes just playing. Just as Forensic said if he bites to hard squeek so he knows.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have one rat who tends to nip, Ive been squeaking at him so much that at work I squeaked at a quaker parrot who nibbled a bit to hard  try explaining that one to your coworkers...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

They use their mouths as a way to communicate. Putting teeth on you doesn't always communicate aggression. Watch them closely like you would watch a friend. Their body language will tell you a lot.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

glindella said:


> I have one rat who tends to nip, Ive been squeaking at him so much that at work I squeaked at a quaker parrot who nibbled a bit to hard  try explaining that one to your coworkers...



lol that made me laugh for a long while.


but my rat nibbles, i dont think its a big deal i just squeak and he looks up at me as if to say "what did i do?"lol. just try squeaking. it doesnt have to be a particular squeak just a loud high pitched noise


----------

